# AMPS or AMTS?!?



## backyardboss (Jan 8, 2014)

Once again this site comes through!

I was about 3 clicks away from ordering the AMPS (As well as a Maverick Therm and a few other goodies. Thanks, Santa!) from AmazeN and decided to look around here one last time. Seems I may want to consider the Tube instead, so looking for some expertise/guidance or any input.

I have the Masterbuilt XL vertical propane and want to try out cold smoking as well as having a burner to avoid having to open and add chips or chunks every hour or so.

Seems one vert propane was recommended to use the Tube, can someone tell me why that would be? The Pellet seems to have a longer smoke time, but that may not be all that important, they are both in the neighborhood of 10+ hours.

Either would fit easily in the box, size wise, so just looking for some direction.

Thanks in Advance! BYB.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jan 8, 2014)

I have a GOSM vertical propane smoker, I started with the AMPS but could never get it to burn really good. I traded it for the tube smoker and have never looked back. Not really sure why but I think the propane flames starve the AMPS of the oxygen it needs to burn completely. The tube smoker pretty much rocks! If I where you I would go with the tube.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 8, 2014)

Gassers burn up oxygen unlike an Electric Smoker, specifically the MES that the AMNS (Dust only for cold smokes) and AMNPS (Pellet or Dust for both hot and cold smokes) were designed for. Both mazes have very small holes that restrict oxygen so they smolder and not flame up. Place these in a low oxygen gasser and they choke out. The AMNTS, Tube Smoke Generators, have much larger holes and allow better flow of the limited oxygen to the pellets. So the AMNTS is the best choice for use with Propane during Hot or Cold smokes...JJ


----------

